# Corkscrew Val



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

My Corkscrew Val is falling apart. The leaves seems to be falling out. They are still bright green and seem to be perfectly healthy other than the fact every day i get up im pulling these floating val leaves off the surface of the water. What do you suppose the problem is?
The only thing i can think of is that i haven't cut the runners away from the main plant in many many months.
I have had it for about 9 months or so and has been growing wonderfully until about the last month or so.

I am using CO2 with 3 HO t5's (and a blue actinic) and EI dosing in a 75g

any ideas as to why?

thanks y'all


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Strange that they are all of a sudden falling apart. When I grew corkscrew vals, I found them to be very sensitive and not like it when I moved them around. Basically had to let them do their thing. 

What changed in the last month? Is there anyone/thing nibbling on them?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

no not really...everything in my tank is the same as it has been for a long while now..

The only thing i can think of is that some were dying/rotting and i gently pulled these off or ripped them off but i didnt harm any of the other leaves


----------

